# APR > MRC > REVO TTRS fact sheet.



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

to possibly put an end to this endless battle lets create a fact sheet for each Tuning company. The following info needs tabulating for each tuner relating to the Audi TT RS 2.5TFSI:

*Stage 2:*

1. Price
2. Advertised peak figures (as various dyno figures are pointless so this will do)
3. measured 0-60 Manual 
4. measured 0-60 S-Tronic
5. measured 30-130 manual
6. measured 30-130 S-Tronic
7. measured 1/4 mile Manual
8. measured 1/4 mile S-Tronic
9. Updates and support available
10. Further development, kits and products available or becoming available.
11. Reported issues and failures

From my experience APR stage 2 S-Tronic
£625
Advertised figures 431bhp 476ftlb running 98Ron unleaded.
0-60 - 3 Seconds
30-130 15.4sec (audi haldex update pulling power so not accurate for APR map)
1/4 mile 11.52 Sec
Had several updates and DSG support when needed due to audi anti tune bug installed. EMCS map switching due for imminent release.
APR have developed their own Stage 3 upgrade topping power output by a whopping margin over the Revo Loba.
No issues and failures in my experience and local dealer and APR staff have been supportive and responsive, plus one of the main guys is physically present and gets involved which is fantastic for such a large global organisation.

Everyone else's details appreciated, please no tangents and willy waving etc, lets actually try and get a decent fact sheet together.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

You also need to state which car/engine these figures apply to!


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Ha, brilliant!

For the benefit of any would be anonymous bell ends out there isn't your car standard?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

so, only worthwhile for RS owners with stage 2 then!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

TootRS said:


> Ha, brilliant!
> 
> For the benefit of any would be anonymous bell ends out there isn't your car standard?


completely, I just read from the APR website, and don't really want to void my warranty. If you must know my name is Scott Seckham and I actually own a TTS, although must confess I installed a Dyson for improved air intake.

My fictitious postings aside, please put your facts down.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

spike said:


> so, only worthwhile for RS owners with stage 2 then!


evidently


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Ooooo I've had AMD, Revo and now APR map.

AMD have dropped Revo and are now APR agents too. Just like how awesome GTI dropped them.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow, you should write a book on this stuff


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

MRC

Cost £4.56
0-60 - 1.9 seconds
1/4 mile 7.9 seconds
Top speed 241mph

:lol:

Maybe vbox images as its easy for people to manipulate this data. Also even with a vbox people can count downhill times aswell, etc. I would never make them up but some of the stuff i read on here sounds unbelievable at times.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> TootRS said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, brilliant!
> ...


Hi Scott, I'm in the same boat as you. I have a TTS, i do have an aftermarket Air freshener on the middle gauge above the satnav, i've read it helps monitor boost...


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

In all seriousness, is there no way that a table can be created by a mod so that the information can be captured and easily read by interested parties? Be nice to include stage 1 as well?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

As this forum has gone APR bonkers since my move to the dark side, let me bring back a dose of reality. Can I wave my schlong too please :wink:

*My TTRS S-Tronic MRC Stage 1.5* (Well it never had Intercooler/Intake nor an aftermarket exhaust  )

*0-60/0-100 in 3.0/7.1*



*1/4m in 11.37*



*30-130 in 11.01*





*Power Graph 425bhp/465lbft*



Video evidence...
















996 Turbo with map...






Watch first minute, first vs remapped Audi TTS, 2nd vs a tuned 996 Turbo S with map and exhaust...











*My TTRS (Manual)..(MRC Stage 1.5 )*

*425bhp/490lbft*



*30-130*



In all seriousness, I very much think I would have been able to replicate identical times with the APR tune, MRC was my preference at the time, nothing more to it than that really. I'd happily use MRC or APR on my next Mk3 RS (When it comes)


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm still faster. I'm the fastest here and I don't cheat, I change my own gears. 

Call me the TT King.

Bow Down bitches, APR rules :twisted:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

You must have had some tasty scalps by now mate? I know how you London boys like to rag that M25 :wink:

Is there a Marham 2014 event? Yours should hold up very well.

P.S, do me a favour, put that boy alloy in his place :wink:


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

No willy waving ? Lol
Any info on the 30-130?
Was last yrs ment to be march ?

And anyway if I bought the apr stg 3 kit then mine would be the best


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

you haven't even heard of the stage 4 kit? lol


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Cheers Mitchy I'll add that data into my initial post for ease of reference.

As people sensibly post their figures and details I will update my initial post and keep the best stats visible for each tuner.

VBox not necessary, referring to Jimojsmeso as many of us here know what the figures are, I'm just trying to keep it all in one place for reference.

People may look at peak figures of one company against another, but remember for daily driving it's about how long those figures are held for across the rev range, or area under the graph.
APR aim for low peak bhp figures but achieve strong torque for a long time in the drive able rev range.

That's my two penneth for reference. No battle required here, we all more or less run the same power and times regardless of tuner, remember this page is an informative guide and statistical and company comparison for prospective RS owners as well as the curious.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Mitchy said:


> You must have had some tasty scalps by now mate? I know how you London boys like to rag that M25 :wink:
> 
> Is there a Marham 2014 event? Yours should hold up very well.
> 
> P.S, do me a favour, put that boy alloy in his place :wink:


Erm other than mugging off a new M5 not really. The GTR boys don't wanna run me surprise surprise after that vid jonny made, so gonna have some runs against big turbo evo's soon.

TBH all the really fast guys won't be out and about till spring cause even with 4wd these cars spin their wheels at some serious speeds.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

olly12 said:


> No willy waving ? Lol
> Any info on the 30-130?
> Was last yrs ment to be march ?
> 
> And anyway if I bought the apr stg 3 kit then mine would be the best


Only if race developments build your engine too :-* :mrgreen:


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anyone have a direct line for Keith at APR?


----------



## Adams RS (Aug 28, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> Ooooo I've had AMD, Revo and now APR map.
> 
> AMD have dropped Revo and are now APR agents too. Just like how awesome GTI dropped them.


Didn't know that, that's good news. Just spoke to them going, for the map update and rolling road as it's not been done since having the map :twisted:


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

By the sounds of it Revo does not get any good reviews then?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Chris**** said:


> By the sounds of it Revo does not get any good reviews then?


GameOver


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

TondyTT said:


> Chris**** said:
> 
> 
> > By the sounds of it Revo does not get any good reviews then?
> ...


 

Come on, why are they so hated by some? Blown up someone's car? Rubbish power claims? Must be something


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Chris**** said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Chris**** said:
> ...


A bit of both.

And the first one, that would be plural, not singular!


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Mitchy said:


> You must have had some tasty scalps by now mate? I know how you London boys like to rag that M25 :wink:
> 
> Is there a Marham 2014 event? Yours should hold up very well.
> 
> P.S, do me a favour, put that boy alloy in his place :wink:


Craig,
Did you buy anything after the M5 ?. Ive jut sold my M5, and been having a look around at prices of S-Tronic RSs. They all seem a little pricey to me atm, so im thinking of buying an M135i, and keeping that until the MK3 TT RS is here. Regards, SIMON.


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Simon H said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > You must have had some tasty scalps by now mate? I know how you London boys like to rag that M25 :wink:
> ...


135i is a great car! Just rubbish spec on most. And no LSD, where is really needs it


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

135i is a great car! Just rubbish spec on most. And no LSD, where is really needs it.

Chris,
Agree with the LSD point. I think Birds offer one, for around £1k, if really needed. The standard one is an electric affair, and most tests have said its ok for road work. Obviously its not 4wd like the TT, but it made me smile, a LOT, on the test drive. Its a very good RWD car, and for a big specced car, with a good discount, it seems very easy on the pocket too, regards, SIMON.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

I've only got the one car at the moment Simon, a Q5 as the daily.

There's actually nothing else on the market that is taking my fancy at the moment, did think about going back to a TTRS for my weekend toy again but would be a silly move, I've already had 2 of them. Awaiting the new TT range to come out and hopefully buy a new RS3 but before then, I'm pretty stuck, it needs to be very similar to my old TTRS for it to tick the boxes. Hard boots to fill for the £££


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Simon H said:


> 135i is a great car! Just rubbish spec on most. And no LSD, where is really needs it.
> 
> Chris,
> Agree with the LSD point. I think Birds offer one, for around £1k, if really needed. The standard one is an electric affair, and most tests have said its ok for road work. Obviously its not 4wd like the TT, but it made me smile, a LOT, on the test drive. Its a very good RWD car, and for a big specced car, with a good discount, it seems very easy on the pocket too, regards, SIMON.


Yeah the E LSD they have on the 123d and 135i is ok. But just uses the rear brakes to stop the spinning wheel. Birds do a quiaffe, so thats good. But the diff unit is welded to the ring, so bit annoying to get done (birds will do it though). Mpg is not as good as the TT 2.5 lump though. And noisy wastegates, rattling turbos, HPFP are just rubbish and expensive. But saying that, it was in line for my next project, but decided i had to have 4wd for the power. 135 is fairly light and nimble though. The wife has a one series, so didn't want her to try and drive it  
Parts are much more friendly than the M3 as well!


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Mitchy said:


> I've only got the one car at the moment Simon, a Q5 as the daily.
> 
> There's actually nothing else on the market that is taking my fancy at the moment, did think about going back to a TTRS for my weekend toy again but would be a silly move, I've already had 2 of them. Awaiting the new TT range to come out and hopefully buy a new RS3 but before then, I'm pretty stuck, it needs to be very similar to my old TTRS for it to tick the boxes. Hard boots to fill for the £££


Good luck! Ive been looking for ages for something that ticks all the boxes. Luckily remembered the TT!

Focus RS? Or a bit loud? Capable cars.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Mitchy said:


> I've only got the one car at the moment Simon, a Q5 as the daily.
> 
> There's actually nothing else on the market that is taking my fancy at the moment, did think about going back to a TTRS for my weekend toy again but would be a silly move, I've already had 2 of them. Awaiting the new TT range to come out and hopefully buy a new RS3 but before then, I'm pretty stuck, it needs to be very similar to my old TTRS for it to tick the boxes. Hard boots to fill for the £££


Did you go off the GT-R idea ?. I think looking back, over the past few years and last few cars, the TT RS S-Tronic was up there with the very best for £££/performance/usability and smiles per mile. I actually wish mine was still in the garage, and the money ive wasted on cars since, was still in the bank, but thats life i suppose.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Some more data for you to use if required, my RS S-Tronic achieved best recorded Vbox figures of 0-60 in 3.1 and 0-100 in 7.6. 
That was with just the APR v1.3 Stage1 map so can only assume the new v2.1 map would improve on that slightly.


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

powerplay said:


> Some more data for you to use if required, my RS S-Tronic achieved best recorded Vbox figures of 0-60 in 3.1 and 0-100 in 7.6.
> That was with just the APR v1.3 Stage1 map so can only assume the new v2.1 map would improve on that slightly.


Those figures are just with a stage 1 map???


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Chris**** said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > I've only got the one car at the moment Simon, a Q5 as the daily.
> ...


Just not for me, no. I doubt ill ever go back to high powered fwd, it's just a waste when you're used to the acceleration and grip from 4 driven wheels.

Simon, umm'd and ahhh'd for ages about the GTR and just couldn't make sense of it. Twice as expensive to run over the TTRS and I would have had to tune it for it to surpass my old TTRS. Doesn't tick the boxes for space and there are already so many quick ones out there now, they're just not enough. In no hurry, I'll wait it out until I find something I just need to go for.


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

Mitchy said:


> I've only got the one car at the moment Simon, a Q5 as the daily.
> 
> There's actually nothing else on the market that is taking my fancy at the moment, did think about going back to a TTRS for my weekend toy again but would be a silly move, I've already had 2 of them. Awaiting the new TT range to come out and hopefully buy a new RS3 but before then, I'm pretty stuck, it needs to be very similar to my old TTRS for it to tick the boxes. Hard boots to fill for the £££


Have you looked at Merc's A45 I just sold my last one and ordered another for March wouldn't say it's quite as quick as my RS plus but would rate it as good as my old RS3 Would agree that the TT-RS is a hard act to follow I've owned GT-R's M3's and a 997 Turbo but still find my TT one of the best all round everyday useable Cars I've owned (and that's without a remap)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> Chris**** said:
> 
> 
> > TondyTT said:
> ...


The TTShop must have thousands of blown up and burnt out cars in their workshop then! lol


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Chris**** said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Some more data for you to use if required, my RS S-Tronic achieved best recorded Vbox figures of 0-60 in 3.1 and 0-100 in 7.6.
> ...


Yes, absolutely. Only hardware mod on the car are the 2nd cat bypass, but that's negligible for performance.


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

powerplay said:


> Chris**** said:
> 
> 
> > powerplay said:
> ...


Trying to book my APR map now


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm removing my Revo map and getting APR this weekend, will let you know what differences are like


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> I'm removing my Revo map and getting APR this weekend, will let you know what differences are like


Hopefully you will notice a difference, but it seems most is behind the scenes, as turbo boost pressure lower but same power etc. well from what I've read on here.

When you had your Revo set up, did you go for a more urgent map or a linear. So one that kicks or one that just keeps going from low down?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Latest APR map boost harder than Revo whilst holding power better


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

My APR Stage 2 is booked in for this weekend


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> My APR Stage 2 is booked in for this weekend


Tomorrow then!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn you beat me to it


----------

